# Front derailleur clamp size for Trek 1.5 2010



## mikeraj (May 18, 2013)

I need to replace the Shimano FD4503 Tiagra Triple front derailleur on my Trek 1.5 2010. However, I'm unsure of what the correct clamp size is: 31.8mm or 34.9mm? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikeraj (May 18, 2013)

Anyone has an idea of the correct clamp size??


----------

